# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Sưu tầm - Họ đã chế tạo máy cắt laser như thế nào - Laser Cutter Machines - HiM

## CKD

Sưu tầm - *Họ đã chế tạo máy cắt laser như thế nào* - Laser Cutter Machines - Laser Cutter Machines - How its Made



Với máy cắt Laser CNC... mình nghĩ khái niệm này không hề mới... Ở VN ta, ứng dụng cắt khắc Laser CNC trên vật liệu phi kim đã rất phổ biến, nhất là với lĩnh vực quảng cáo, làm hàng lưu niệm. Tuy nhiên đó chỉ là những ứng dụng đơn giản với nguồn laser công suất nhỏ, còn những ứng dụng phức tạp và khó khăn hơn như cắt & khắc kim loại thì sao? Chắc chắn là ở VN cũng có, nhưng số lượng khá ít vì chi phí đầu tư rất cao nên không phải ai cũng hình dung được thiết bị đó như thế nào, được chế tạo ra sao...........

Clip Laser Cutter Machines - How its Made sẽ phần nào giúp các bạn hình dung được rỏ hơn về việc chế tạo cũng như ứng dụng của nhóm máy Laser CNC kim loại.




_Clip được sưu tầm từ YouTuBe_

----------

anhcos, Huudong

----------


## anhcos

Anh cũng up lên từ tuần trước rồi đó em, có thêm cái logo cncprovn cho nó xôm...

----------

